# Outlook und Newsgroups



## phi_2k (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Comunity

Ist es möglich mit Outlook Newsgroups abzurufen oder ist es unbedingt erforderlich des Outlook Express dazu zu verwenden? Gibt es andere alternative Programme um Newsgroups zu lesen?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phi_2k _
> *Hallo Comunity
> 
> Ist es möglich mit Outlook Newsgroups abzurufen oder ist es unbedingt erforderlich des Outlook Express dazu zu verwenden? Gibt es andere alternative Programme um Newsgroups zu lesen?  *



Outlook ist im Usenet verhasst, da er nicht richtig Quoten kann,
die Umlaute falsch deklariert.
Und manipolierbar ist.

Falls du nicht riskieren willst, das mann dich dumm anmacht von wegem falschen Newsreader
leg dir einen anderen zu.

Hier eine Übersicht:
http://www.cgarbers.de/newsreaderFAQ.html

Zitiere aus der FaQ:
Outlook Express:
Outlook Express ist der am häufigsten verwendete Newsreader im deutschsprachigen Usenet. Zu seinen Vorzügen zählt die Oberfläche, die im typischen Microsoft-Stil gehalten ist. Wer schon mit anderen Produkten aus Redmond gearbeitet hat, wird sich schnell zurecht finden. Leider produziert Outlook Express in der Standardeinstellung keine korrekten Postings; nur mit Änderungen und viel Handarbeit oder externen Hilfsmitteln lassen sich ordentliche Postings erstellen. Fazit: Nicht empfehlenswert.

Ich z.b nutze Gnus. Will den aber niemanden aufhalsen der mit emacs keine Erfahrung hat.
Aber welchen, kannst du nach lesen der FaQ entscheiden.

grüsse


----------

